# My Christmas Present to each of you....GasAMole2018



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Since there will be very little use for my rotary mower other than a leaf vacuum, I present the GasAMole2018. To date, it is still in the testing phase. Can't wait to try it out! :lol: (My inspiration is from the GopherHeaven.com and other countless Youtube videos.)






The pipe will puncture the top of a fresh mole run. I will pull up on the pipe a couple of inches and fasten a pair of vise grips (due to heat) to keep the pipe elevated and off the floor of the mole run.

Will it work??? Probably not, but it was fun. Lots of laughs with friends.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you drill holes at the bottom of the pipe, then you wont need to lift the pipe. I would also drill one high above the ground so some exhaust could escape (dont blow the engine). It might actually work.

Patent Pending?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Perhaps a cap to prevent a plug from getting stuck in the end of the pipe?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Update...I ran the mower for 30 minutes yesterday. I would use my Tru-cut front roller to flatten the existing mounds today; however, the temperature is 24 degrees. Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 38 degrees. So, I will flatten the existing mounds and spend the next week looking for new activity. May need to run the mower for 30 minutes in the backyard as well.

Have no idea what I am doing. However, I am desperate to kill these guys. I have used Molemax with moderate success and Trapline traps worked very well. However, my neighbors and I live near the common area of our POA and we are all being invaded. I only have 12 traps and the neighbors are playing the apathy card.

Here's to hoping the ******* fix works without killing my zoysia, Ginkgo tree, ornamental bushes, plants, or the dogs! :?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

g-man said:


> If you drill holes at the bottom of the pipe, then you wont need to lift the pipe. I would also drill one high above the ground so some exhaust could escape (dont blow the engine). It might actually work.
> 
> Patent Pending?


You may have been on to something. :lol:

KillAGopher X/P 7700









Update....At this point, I am using one of these...Motomco Plastic Mole Trap.


----------

